# Limped "stool"



## gearsofwarfan (Jun 4, 2011)

Hello to one and all.i just need a little help with my leather mushroom coral.i purchased it last Saturday at one of my fav LFS and it looked good,polyps were extended and looked generally healthy.the fish guy told me that it would take bout 2 days for the leather to open up.well,today when i got home from from work,my leather is looking pretty bad.it's limped like an old man's penis and the polyps are partially extended.not entirely sure what's going on,i mean water parameters are good...the rest rest of my corals and anemones are all ok.just my leather coral is not happy at the moment can anybody tell me what's causing my leather to decline in health so rapidly.thanks for the help


----------



## STANKYfish (Apr 21, 2011)

I think you mean toadstool leather? Don't worry, it will come back. Sometimes it seems that they need a long recovery time....before they stiffen back up


----------



## gearsofwarfan (Jun 4, 2011)

yeah,it's a toadstool leather.well,the coral was fine yesterday it was upright but today it's drooping over again.polyps are partially extended like before,maybe it's still acclimating in my tank.i guess you're right and give it more time to get it feel right at home.thanks,man


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Two days is nothing when it comes to soft coral - not so sure about SPS. It will take a long time to kill a leather. Sometimes it will have to shed its skin as well. Make sure there is good flow around it.

I found salt water systems require more patience than fresh water.


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

they generally dont handle moves to well, it should come back

could always try putting viagra in your tank


----------

